# Ugh...me sooooo tired



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I finally managed to get my dogs out of the basement (no they don't live down there, we crate them during the day while we are working) and get all the reptiles out of my over crowded herp room and into the basement.

16 tanks, 4 rat tubs, 1 mouse tub, two iguana cages ....up and down 14 steps who knows how many time, but MAN it's Sweeeeet!

Room to move! and I can see everybody in a 360 view around the room!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 18, 2011)

_:dodgy: Doesn't count without pics,...  I will have my Reptile Room someday. 

 Sooner than later if my sister moves out _


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like "beer-thirty" to me! yeah pics!!!!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL pics forthcoming, I still gotta move the tegus down.....will have to build another enclosure, because I stupidly did not build this one to come apart!

Beer-thirty? Nahhhhh Cap'n Morgan & Coke, taking me back to my young days in the Army....reeeeefreshing...HOOAH!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats a lot of moving! We'll see how you feel in the AM


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Screenshot or it didn't happen. Sounds like my kind of room. Just put a chair in the middle and bask in your glory!


----------



## chelvis (Jul 19, 2011)

AH I wish i had a herp rooms. Studio do not lend themselves to that really. Pics are a must. Captin and coke, i must be odd to perfer Coors.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Thats a lot of moving! We'll see how you feel in the AM



Actually I was dragging butt this morning. LOL it was so hard to NOT call out sick today and put the finishing touches on it.


----------

